# Raketa 24 hour watch.A real Bargain!!



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Another great watch from Roy.The Raketa 24hr watch.Case shape is almost funky 70's,with hidden lugs,and coarse cut bezel,I think it is chromed steel,but cant be sure.It measures approx. 40mm.Mine has a white?dial with black lance type hands,all markers are black printed with no lume on the hands or dial.

I believe the watch to be either new manufactured to old specs or NOS.As the dial has the pentagon symbol with CCCP.I don't think any other Russian watches today have this symbol.

As a true 24 hour watch a first reading the time can be a little confusing,as the hour hand travels once round the dial every 24hr.But you soon get used to it.A very useful watch if you need to know if it is day or night in confusing circumstances.

Watch has a plastic crystal so scratches are no problem and can be polished out with a metal polish or toothpaste,I use Polywatch which is an excellent product and lasts for ages.

Movement is manual wind,it winds easily and smoothly.

It came on a plain black leather strap in 18mm,quality is not the best but functional and similar in quality to Vostok straps.I swapped it for a Moratello black calf strap.

So far in 24 hours watch has gained 13 seconds,which is not bad.

It came in a plain plastic box with no instructions,but none are needed as it does not take a genius to figure how to wind it and set the time.

At Â£32.00 a real bargain,and I have seen them sell for $100 on Russian sites.I have already had one favourable comment on it.Grab one while you can as I do not think they will be available for ever.

Alex


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got the Dolphin 24 hour watch and that too is a great watch. As you say telling the time takes a bit of getting used to but it's a great conversation starter.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The Dolphin is a great watch,has the added plus of a date window and luminous hands.I am plannig on one of those very soon.

I belive the movement is not Russian though.I think it is a chinese made automatic.Roy will know,and this is just what I have heard,and have never seen inside one.

Alex


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it was me who saw on another website that it had a Chinese movement. Doesn't matter though as the watch has been very reliable and keeps good time. Seems strange though that when they've got a proven Russian movement in the Orion & Raketa watches why they should want to go Chinese?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

These should be standard issue for all RLT forum members...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I saw on another site also,Raketa case,chinese movement.

It does not matter,if the watch is reliable,and will not stop me from buying one.

It could be down to price they fitted the chinese movement,or something the people at Dolphin see as better than their own country produces.Who knows?

Great watch though.

Alex


----------

